# Next step from MC 2 £150



## Phelixhuawei (Jul 19, 2018)

What would be a the next step up quality wise?

Second hand preferably


----------



## GerryM (Feb 6, 2016)

Ive not used an MC2 so can't offer a true comparison.

If you're grinding for espresso, and have the space available, I recommend the Mazzer Super Jolly which can occasionally be bought used for around your budget or a bit more for one in good condition with mods for single dosing.


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

Phelixhuawei said:


> What would be a the next step up quality wise?
> 
> Second hand preferably


The SJ, as above, is a good shout. I've got one, they're great. But assuming you've got the auto version of the MC2, you might find it inconvenient to lose that capability with the SJ unless you're willing to mod.

I'd propose a Mignon as a step up but retaining the auto feature. Not sure about hitting one on budget though.....others can advise of my wisdom or lack thereof here I'm sure.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Try and save a bit more and wait a little longer and your options will open up a bit around the £200 in the used market .

£150 is the bottom end of what an SJ will go for. You might see a k3 around that price if you keep looking too.


----------



## Phelixhuawei (Jul 19, 2018)

Thanks for the advice

Will put a request in wanted too


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

A Lido E. Good luck getting anything else for £150 or less. Mignon or superjolly.


----------



## Amvantage (Jun 20, 2018)

Rob1 said:


> A Lido E. Good luck getting anything else for £150 or less. Mignon or superjolly.


A mignon sold for £152 on eBay Tuesday night.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

most ex commercials with 64mm burs will be a step in the right direction, as above if you put in enough ebay time you can get 83mm Major or Royals for under £150, but you will often need to be willing to travel for them, collect only is where the bargains are.


----------

